# VersaBond vs. FlexBond



## mklang (Jul 28, 2010)

i've done as much reading as i can and decided to just ask people who know what they are talking about.

i'm intalling 12x24 porcelain tile in my entry (approx 82 square feet total). sub floor is all set and i will be using 1/4 hardie backer. 

my question is on which mortar to use. flexbond seems like the best, but i've heard its harder to work with and costs more than versabond. to save a few bucks, can i use versabond under the hardie backer and flexbond under the tile? thanks!


----------



## JazMan (Feb 17, 2007)

Yea you can do that, (use two) to save $15 or so. You can even blend a little Versa with the Flexbond since you won't need the entire #50 to set the Hardie and you may be a bit short to set the tiles. What size notched trowel will you be using? 

Jaz


----------



## mklang (Jul 28, 2010)

hardie backer website says to use a 1/4 by 1/4 trowel for the mortar between the hb and the subfloor. i was planning on doing that, and using a 1/2 by 1/2 for the tile. sound right?


----------



## JazMan (Feb 17, 2007)

Sounds perfect! :thumbsup:

Be sure to mix the batch for the HD a bit thinner than normal. Don't forget the mesh tape.

Jaz


----------



## mklang (Jul 28, 2010)

thanks JazMan!


----------



## mklang (Jul 28, 2010)

one more question... is fiberglass drywall tape the same as the tape used for hardie backer? also, does the tape/mortar need to dry before i go ahead and lay the tile?

thanks!


----------



## JazMan (Feb 17, 2007)

It probably is the same, but there are some who think it is not, I'm not sure. I used the fiberglass tape found near the drywall tools for many years when I used to use concrete board and never found a problem. Some people say to use the tape made especially for concrete board since it has to be alkaline resistant because of the thinset. Well, drywall compound is highly alkaline too. 

I usually taped and let it dry for a while or overnight. It all depends on the job and how much time is left before you stop. Some people like to tape as they go because they had problems with creating speed-bumps on the seams. I never had that problem and whenever I tried taping and setting right away, the trowel would pull the tape off and make a mess. Either way is fine. You should use a 6" flex putty knife for best results. 

Jaz


----------



## racebum (Mar 8, 2010)

cement board tape feels thicker in the strands. harder to bend and a bit heavier. i agree they could be interchangeable though. i actually did a small drywall patch last night with cement board tape


----------

